# How many species have you taken?



## rnelson5 (Feb 21, 2016)

Who all out there has the North American slam? I am sitting at 27 right now. Obtaining new species has gotten expensive and now requires a lot more dedication to saving, planning, and research. I did not get anything new this season other than a cackler dispite being in mottled duck territory...  I am headed south of the border next February after a cinnamon and a tree duck. What do you have?


----------



## andyparm (Feb 22, 2016)

I think I have the usual suspects pretty much lined up. No true black duck yet. Haven't made it far enough North to get all the sea ducks, but I do have a common eider and plenty of black scoters crossed out. Gonna have to do some travelling to get into anything new. This past teal season I could've crossed the tree duck off 1,000 times. Next season will be my first as a South Carolina resident so hopefully I'll be smashing on some of these legendary plantations with the rich and famous...or maybe just some solo action on public water. I'll give you a hard count when I have time to look through an ID book! Haha


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 22, 2016)

I have killed every species in the eastern flyway, except the elusive cinnamon teal.  Looks like I will be going to the western flyway to get one of those.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 22, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I have killed every species in the eastern flyway, except the elusive cinnamon teal.  Looks like I will be going to the western flyway to get one of those.



He is next on my list. I have my trip booked for next February.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 22, 2016)

Blessings, greenwings,widgeon, mallards, black duck, wood ducks, gadwall, ringneck, bluebill, buffleheads, redheads, ruddies.

My son has mallard gadwall, pintail, wood duck, greater n lesser bluebill, redhead, ruddies, bufflehead, ringnecks, greening teal.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2016)

21 species here in middle GA.


Took awhile to do it, but it includes a lot of species folks go out of state for.


----------



## jritchey65 (Feb 22, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Who all out there has the North American slam? I am sitting at 27 right now. Obtaining new species has gotten expensive and now requires a lot more dedication to saving, planning, and research. I did not get anything new this season other than a cackler dispite being in mottled duck territory...  I am headed south of the border next February after a cinnamon and a tree duck. What do you have?



I seen a guy on Facebook the other day that killed some beautiful cinnamons down in Mexico.  Ill definitely have to plan that trip one of these years.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 22, 2016)

I've killed 12 species that I can think of.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 22, 2016)

Green wing , Blue wing, Pintail Canvas Back, Red Head, Blue Bill, Ruddy Duck , Mallard , Black duck, Ring Neck, Gadwall, widgeon, Wood Duck, scoter, Buffle Head, Golden eye, spoon bill, goose ander, Asian Brant, snow goose , canada goose


----------



## duck-dawg (Feb 22, 2016)

23 total, 21 killed in FL...all on public land. I need a black duck and a cinnamon teal to finish off the puddlers. Hoping to check the black duck off my list next year.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 22, 2016)

duck-dawg said:


> 23 total, 21 killed in FL...all on public land. I need a black duck and a cinnamon teal to finish off the puddlers. Hoping to check the black duck off my list next year.



You have three ducks down there i need. I need a mottled and both tree ducks. There is a good possibilty for me to get the black belly in Mexico and slighter chance on the fulvous. I also need a black.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 22, 2016)

jritchey65 said:


> I seen a guy on Facebook the other day that killed some beautiful cinnamons down in Mexico.  Ill definitely have to plan that trip one of these years.



I am hoping for the same outcome. Mexico is your best bet from what i have researched in North America for a good one. Peru i believe has the highest population of them though. The California grasslands has them, but most of it is clubs. There are a few public places but it seems kind of hit or miss. I also see where the Great Salt Lake has them , but most are gone before season opens. Plus, it was easier talking the wife into Mexico because she gets a beach vacation out of the deal!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 22, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> I am hoping for the same outcome. Mexico is your best bet from what i have researched in North America for a good one. Peru i believe has the highest population of them though. The California grasslands has them, but most of it is clubs. There are a few public places but it seems kind of hit or miss. I also see where the Great Salt Lake has them , but most are gone before season opens. Plus, it was easier talking the wife into Mexico because she gets a beach vacation out of the deal!


Many years ago I was at Ft Gordon and a guy on my test team was a duck hunter. He was from Southern California. He and I hunted the hill a good bit together and he would tell me about hunting in Mexico and killing The Red teal as he called them by the boatload. I think you will also kill allot of Pintails.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 22, 2016)

I've never really thought of it, and can't say I really care too much.   I'm somewhat of a mallard snob though.  Only one I haven't killed that I would really like is a black duck


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 22, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> I've never really thought of it, and can't say I really care too much.   I'm somewhat of a mallard snob though.  Only one I haven't killed that I would really like is a black duck


Hard to decoy and vary wary. I have only killed 5 , not all at the same time, all in Georgia and it was so long ago I was shooting lead.


----------



## jritchey65 (Feb 22, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> I am hoping for the same outcome. Mexico is your best bet from what i have researched in North America for a good one. Peru i believe has the highest population of them though. The California grasslands has them, but most of it is clubs. There are a few public places but it seems kind of hit or miss. I also see where the Great Salt Lake has them , but most are gone before season opens. Plus, it was easier talking the wife into Mexico because she gets a beach vacation out of the deal!



Ill have to keep the "vacation" in mind when i try to convince my wife.  Thatll probably work out good!


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 22, 2016)

Just an FYI fellas, those of you looking for a black, the Eastern Shore of Virginia(where i'm from), is loaded with them and about one of the nearly "guaranteed" opportunities you will get each day.  Just in case it helps


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 22, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> I've never really thought of it, and can't say I really care too much.   I'm somewhat of a mallard snob though.  Only one I haven't killed that I would really like is a black duck



Nothing wrong with that, it is just a long term goal of mine. I am the opposite of a mallard snob. I like shooting different species and hunting different areas in different ways.  That is what draws me to duck hunting. I like killing mallards, but don't live and die by them. I am more of a numbers guy. Give me a tailgate full of a mixed bag any day.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 22, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Many years ago I was at Ft Gordon and a guy on my test team was a duck hunter. He was from Southern California. He and I hunted the hill a good bit together and he would tell me about hunting in Mexico and killing The Red teal as he called them by the boatload. I think you will also kill allot of Pintails.


They do kill a good many pintails down there. The "suggested" limit is 20 ducks a day. I talked with a fella last week who went down over Valentine. Him and another fella shot 25 cinnamons the first day along with pintails, wigeon, etc. I am not going with those expectations, but i sure hope i get atleast one good drake. I am just happy you can bring birds back in from Mexico.


----------



## billy336 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey RNelson




76 black bellies in this flock, they were really thick this year here


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 22, 2016)

billy336 said:


> Hey RNelson
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would be on the neighborhood wanted list..... I will cross paths with one sooner or later. I have yet to really target them although i have hunted in places where they are shot. I need to just go to Florida and knock out those and a mottled.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 22, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Nothing wrong with that, it is just a long term goal of mine. I am the opposite of a mallard snob. I like shooting different species and hunting different areas in different ways.  That is what draws me to duck hunting. I like killing mallards, but don't live and die by them. I am more of a numbers guy. Give me a tailgate full of a mixed bag any day.



We still gotta get together some time on the blind for decoys swap


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 22, 2016)

Let me know when. I could probably do Sunday if that works for you.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Feb 22, 2016)

I honestly dont hunt fir the count. If I did to me it would take the sport out of it for me and turn to a checklist. To each their own though. Not knockin it. I cant remember last years super bowl, let alone what I shot. Except since hunting GA. woodies and mergs. hahhaha. Cant wait to move back to Fl.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 22, 2016)

g0nef1sshn said:


> I honestly dont hunt fir the count. If I did to me it would take the sport out of it for me and turn to a checklist. To each their own though. Not knockin it. I cant remember last years super bowl, let alone what I shot. Except since hunting GA. woodies and mergs. hahhaha. Cant wait to move back to Fl.



I don't remember this years Super Bowl..........


----------



## Town2Small (Feb 23, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Who all out there has the North American slam? I am sitting at 27 right now. Obtaining new species has gotten expensive and now requires a lot more dedication to saving, planning, and research. I did not get anything new this season other than a cackler dispite being in mottled duck territory...  I am headed south of the border next February after a cinnamon and a tree duck. What do you have?



27.. Man that's awesome.  I'm only at 15 ducks and 2 geese. I hope to be targeting some sea ducks this next season with a forum member.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 23, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> They do kill a good many pintails down there. The "suggested" limit is 20 ducks a day. I talked with a fella last week who went down over Valentine. Him and another fella shot 25 cinnamons the first day along with pintails, wigeon, etc. I am not going with those expectations, but i sure hope i get atleast one good drake. I am just happy you can bring birds back in from Mexico.


Be careful where you go. Folks go down to that place and do not come back.


----------



## wray912 (Feb 23, 2016)

20 which i am pretty happy with for just 2 states...just aint got the funds to really chase specific birds at this point


----------



## 10gaMafia (Feb 23, 2016)

Are subspecies of geese considered different?


----------



## 10gaMafia (Feb 23, 2016)

16 if so.  Mallard, Gadwall, Pintail, BWT, GWT, Woody, Shoveler, Black, BB, Buffle, Ruddy, Greater Canada, Lesser Snow, Lesser Blue, Ross, Speck


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 23, 2016)

During my short lived crack at waterfowling. 

Ducks: Blue Wing, Blue Bill, Ruddy Duck, Woody, Mallard, Buffle Head, Golden Eye, Merganser & Spoon Bill  

Goose:  Specklebelly, Snow & Canada


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 23, 2016)

Mallard
Gadwall
Golden Eye
Canvasback
Wood Duck
Ringneck
Spoon Bill

Goose:

Canadian


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Canada, woodie, mallard, green wing, blue wing, gadwall, redhead, hoodie, ringer, buffie, spoon bill, wigeon, golden eye


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 23, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Be careful where you go. Folks go down to that place and do not come back.



I have been looking at this trip for about a year. I have talked to several people who have been and a couple that just got back a couple of weeks ago. I have not heard anything bad about it. One guy took his young kids. Mazatlan is a tourist town and i am sure you could find trouble, but i won't be looking for it.


----------



## mattuga (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm at 17

Duck:
woodie, mallard, gadwall, GWT, spoonie, BWT, ringer, BB, mottled, widgeon, fulvous tree duck, common merg, hoodie merg = 13

Goose:
Canada, snow, ross, blue = 4

Misc: 
coot, gr#b#, cormorant   (these all should count hahaha!)


----------



## Duckhunter19 (Feb 23, 2016)

This season I shot bufflehead & lesser scaup which I have never shot before. 

Heres my list

Gadwall
Mallard
GWT
Woodie
Shoveler
Lesser Scaup
Bufflehead
Hoody
Ringneck
Canada Goose and soon to be a bunch of snows in 2 weeks


----------



## HookinLips (Feb 24, 2016)

22 for me but I cannot say I was able to cross them all off in GA.


----------



## dbean43 (Feb 24, 2016)

Ruddy 
Ringneck
Canvasback
Redhead
Lesser bluebill
Common merganser
Bufflehead
Wood duck
I can't buy a puddle duck lol if anyone wants to trade a redhead for a puddle duck hunt I'll travel if u will.


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Feb 25, 2016)

Wooduck
Hooded merganser 
Common merganser
Lesser scaup
Greater scaup
Redhead 
Ringneck
Bufflehead
Mallard
Mottled
Green wing
Blue wing 
Gadwall
Canada goose
I'm like you rnelson as I'm more of a trophy hunter. Alway going for something new. Hope to knock some sea ducks off the list this year and hopfully a pintail


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 25, 2016)

dirtysouthforeman said:


> Wooduck
> Hooded merganser
> Common merganser
> Lesser scaup
> ...



Don't get me wrong i am not always trophy hunting but a goal of mine is to get them all. I will make it there if i live long enough. I get your passion for wanting them all.


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 25, 2016)

Mallard,
Shoveler
Pintail
Gadwall
Scaup
Redhead
Green wing
Merganser
Canada
Ringer
Woody


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Feb 25, 2016)

Mallards, gadwall, widgeon, blue wing teal, green wing teal, pintail, shoveler, black belly and fulvolous whistling ducks, mottled, black duck, cavasback, redhead, greater and lesser scaup, ring neck, ruddie duck, buffle head, wood duck, hooded merganser common merganser and 7or 8 geese subspecies.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 26, 2016)

Mallards are so over rated, give me some divers screaming through, plus you never saw a canvasback sitting on a sewage treatment pond 

Black, mallard, pintail, Canvasback, red head, G/L blue bill, ringneck, wigeon, B/GW teal, woodies, gadwal, scoters (WW, black and surf), mergs (redbreasted, common, hooded), ruddy, ringneck, golden eye, spoonie, coot and gallinule 

For geese:
Canada (Greater, lesser and cackler), snow/blue (lesser and greater) and Ross


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2016)

Mallards, woodies, mergansers( both types),ONE scaup, ONE bluewing teal.
Options were kind of limited in the central alabama flyway.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Feb 26, 2016)

This season? bad. 

woody
hooded mergs
ringers
mottled
blue wings

..... and scared some snipe with warning shots


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 26, 2016)

g0nef1sshn said:


> This season? bad.
> 
> 
> ..... and scared some snipe with warning shots



Oh, and 4 snipe, those low brass steel #6 and 7's work


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Feb 28, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> I would be on the neighborhood wanted list..... I will cross paths with one sooner or later. I have yet to really target them although i have hunted in places where they are shot. I need to just go to Florida and knock out those and a mottled.



rnelson5 you can try the Foiles method.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Wood duck
Gadwall
Mallard
GWT
BWT
Redhead
Lesser Scaup
Ringneck
Ruddy
Wigeon
Pintail
Canvasback
Black duck
Hooded Merganser
Bufflehead
Northern Shoveler
2 Canada subs.
Snow


----------



## southgabowhunter (Feb 28, 2016)

Mallard
Woody
Hoody
Common Mergy
BWT
GWT 
Ringer
BB 
Redhead
Can
Gadwall
Ruddy
Pintail
Bufflehead
Goldeneye
Shoveler
Mottled
Canadian Goose
Snows
Blues
Specks


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 29, 2016)

LIB MR ducks said:


> rnelson5 you can try the Foiles method.



Hey his method worked! It worked a little to well for him i believe.......


----------

